# 1999 Altima (oil level high on dipstick)



## GreenEggs&Ham (Jun 4, 2004)

This is my first post. I have listed personal info at the bottom.

Altima GXE (1999)
30,000 miles
purchased new
Remark: recommend replacing junk factory Generals with Bridgestone Turanza LSH.

My Question: My oil dipstick reads high. The oil change techs change filter and refill 3 5/8 qts of oil (capacity listed in owners manual), but the oil level is high above the crisscross check level area on the dipstick (to the point where the dipstick bends).

I have a friend who claims this happens on his 1999 Altima also.

Is this normal?

Could it be a factory defect? (i.e. dipstick sleeve too short)
Design flaw in the dipstick?
All the old oil is not draining?

Please share your knowledge and experience.


Personal: I have worked in the automotive brake industry as an engineer for 7 years. I even worked in the factory where the pre 2001 OEM Altima brake pads were manufactured. Thus, I can likely answer very detailed questions about foundation brakes or other hydraulic braking system components that you may have.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the listed oil capacity is for an engine that is DEVOID of oil. the normal oil change will only require 3.25 to 3.5 qts of oil. you need to drain some that oil out. its not a good thing to have too much oil.


----------



## GreenEggs&Ham (Jun 4, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> the listed oil capacity is for an engine that is DEVOID of oil. the normal oil change will only require 3.25 to 3.5 qts of oil. you need to drain some that oil out. its not a good thing to have too much oil.


Thanks for the info.

I decided to change the oil myself this time.

I ended up adding 3.3 QTS of oil and the oil level is slightly above full now. When I changed the oil, the dipstick reading was right on full. But I guess some oil drained down into the oil pan overnight.

At any rate, the oil level is down to an acceptable level now and I feel better about that. Next time, I will try adding 3.2 QTS.

Oil change info ( if you are curious):
Brand: Valvoline Durablend
Vis: 10W30
Filter: Fram Double guard


----------

